# Crowd control?



## Amznblu (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello all :c) I recently added a 5-gallon freshwater aquarium in my office, in which I introduced one black molly (about 2.25 inches long), one dalmation molly (2.25 in) and three sunburst mollies (about 1.5 in each). Besides the gravel, the only decoration is one slender, tall aquarium plant. The space doesn't seem crowded at all, but do folks think I've overpopulated the tank? Any thoughts/ideas would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Basing stocking on inches of fish is a bit of an outdated idea, although it's the method that most new tank owners are often told to use. For a tank under 10 gallons, give each fish about 1.5 gallons of living space, and make sure you have proper filtration. Keep in mind that the size of fish that you got at the store might not be the full size of the fish. Also, mollies are livebearers, which means they can quickly overpopulate tanks. 

I would say pick your 3 favorite fish, all males if possible, and return the others. Also, is your tank cycled? If not, look into getting a API master test kit. This way you can track changes in ammonia (very dangerous to fish, change when it's over .4). During cycling, be ready to do 30% water changes twice a week to keep the ammonia down.

Good luck!


----------



## Amznblu (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice, Kehy! I'll take your suggestion and return two of the sunburst mollies.

Thanks again!


----------



## Amznblu (Jun 18, 2012)

I also should have done my research, as I wasn't aware of "cycling." Now that I know what it, I also know that I didn't do it before adding the fish. I'll get the text kit and change the water as you suggested.

Kehy, thanks so much for the great advice!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

No problem! We were all new to all if this at some point. :3 With a hobby like this, researching before you buy is key, and not putting too much weight on what the salespeople at the petstore say, unless they have experience keeping fish. 

If it feels like your tank is too empty without the extra fish, decorate as much as you want. Rocks are always a nice addition, and plants make fish feel more secure. If you're up for a bit of an adventure, live plants are a great addition to any tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I dont think Mollies are well suited for such a small tank. A couple of Male Guppies maybe or possibly Platies, but even that is a stretch. That many fish in that sized tank during the nitrogen cycle will have you removing your fish one way or the other. Get the tabk cycled through a fishless method, put some plants in it, and put in 3-4 Neons or Cardinals.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Personally I don't think guppies are suited for small tanks, they're just too active. Mollies, or at least the ones I've been around seem much calmer, though they do get large


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Personally I agree with Ben, I think mollies get too big and fat for a 5 gallon tank and in an uncycled tank you are going to have problems. I too think guppies would be better, it would be ideal for a Betta. Seeing as you already have the mollies Kehy's suggestion of only keeping 3 is not a bad one, that gives you the chance of getting away with it at least. I suggest you feed very lightly until the cycle is done and do 50% water changes any day the ammonia or nitrites get over 1ppm. Consider a couple of easy live plants like java moss or anubias, they can help water quality.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Personally I'd think even 3 mollies is too much for a 5 gallon, especially one that hasn't been cycled... You can do it if you watch the parameters like a hawk and do weekly water changes, but it's still rough to keep up long term. You'll find that 5 gallon tanks are much harder to keep balanced and healthy than a larger tank. The key to your success will be testing the water quality daily and doing as many water changes as it takes to keep the parameters in check... Live plants will go a long ways towards helping to stabilize things.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I would agree with not having mollies in a 5g, personally the only thing ,I would put in a 5g is a betta and snail or shrimp, its just too small of an area for mollies and such in my eyes, even for bettas but a 5g is such an improvement compaired to most of the conditions I've seen them in..


----------

